# How is there any money in firewood sales?



## Rio_Grande (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems to me like if I were selling it, I would be doing so at a loss or for pennies on the hour. Cutting it for myself there is reasonable profit in it but seems that folks sell it so cheap that they cant be making much if anything on it.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 28, 2012)

Know what your saying , often think the same thing .

Perhaps this is good income for people who have limited job skills and cutting wood offsets living costs but on average it's not a huge profit area for most.....like to think of heating with wood more of a lifestyle with many benefits , factor in money and profit and then this whole process becomes less attractive to me .


----------



## blades (Jun 28, 2012)

For a tree service, its and add on, get paid twice for the same product, although there is still the processing. For an individual buying log length cords, processing,selling & delivering,very slim profit. Mulch is another good area for tree service,just have to offset cost of tub grinder ( contracted , rent/lease, purchase). Also has a wider application without as much concern on bug transport or the inevitable quantity/quality complaints of firewood sales. Personally I do not sell firewood except for a occasional face cord, and I can count those on one hand over a 10 year span.


----------



## capetrees (Jun 28, 2012)

There are a number of factors to keep in mind though. Location is one. Around me, the going rate is $350/cord. Temperature is another. Last year, warm winter meant not a lot of burning so not a lot of sales. That may play ionto this year. The way I figure is if you get the wood for free from jobs, cutting and splitting is simply labor and every dime is another dime in your pocket. I don't think I would want to make my living based on it.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 28, 2012)

Selling bulk is tough unless, as previously stated, you are a tree service/logging company. If it is your main source of income, you have to either be a large bulk seller, or get all your wood delivered to your lot for free to turn a decent profit.

On the other hand, if you bundle the wood, you can make a decent buck on a smaller amount. :rolleyes2:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 28, 2012)

Depends on supply and demand somewhat too. Around here you can't hardly sell a cord of wood for 150.00. Most people that sells it here sells by the rick/face cord.....about 50 bucks delivered will get you a 16'' rick.

I tried selling some seasoned wood one winter. I decided I could go broke setting on the beach drinking beer a lot easier than selling firewood, So I just do it for myself now .


----------



## flyboy553 (Jun 28, 2012)

I cut wood for a hobby. It's just something I completely enjoy, and would still do even if there was no market for firewood . Lucky for me it is a hobby I can make some money doing. Some people race stock cars or mud trucks for a hobby. Spend spend and more spend, with little to no return, certainly not enough to pay for their hobby.

I would not want to try to live on my firewood sales money alone, but it sure comes in handy in the winter months! I move around 100 full cords of red oak in the winter and 3,000 bundles of campfire wood in the summer.

I work full time as a heavy equipment operator in the summer, laid off in the winter. So, NOT an unskilled person at all as someone earlier posted.:msp_angry:

Ted


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Perhaps this is good income for people who have limited job skills


 

Oh? Limited job skills? Would you like to rephrase that a little?

Every firewood cutter that I know who makes a living at it, even as a side job, has considerably more than "limited job skills".


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd call it limited employability. I think you all know the type. They're usually the "truck and a saw" guys selling green wood as seasoned, trying to make money for the next bag of weed or bottle of hooch.

Not referring to the side job guys like Ted, at least that's how I took it.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jun 28, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd call it limited employability. I think you all know the type. They're usually the "truck and a saw" guys selling green wood as seasoned, trying to make money for the next bag of weed or bottle of hooch.
> 
> *Not referring to the side job guys like Ted*, at least that's how I took it.




Whew! Thought I was gonna hafta let ya have it, there, Steve! lol

Ted


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd call it limited employability. I think you all know the type. They're usually the "truck and a saw" guys selling green wood as seasoned, trying to make money for the next bag of weed or bottle of hooch.
> 
> Not referring to the side job guys like Ted, at least that's how I took it.



We're lucky in this area that there just aren't a lot of guys like the ones you describe. The Weights and Measures guys ran a series of stings on firewood sellers, concentrating on the scam artists. They really cleaned out the questionable ones.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 28, 2012)

Supply and demand is a big part of it but one can sell quite a bit with a good marketing plan. Getting and keeping a good costumer base is one key to making better money.
Quality of your product and costumer service is also a factor in keeping costumers coming back. 
Small sales make more money but you need more of them. I sell a cord for $150 to $250 depending on type of wood. The same cord bagged up in 10 dollar bags turns into around 400 dollars. 

Also wood sales comes in spurts, some weeks I sell a lot and some weeks not.

Luckily down here BBQ wood helps, I sell as much or more during the summer as I do in the winter. 


Dennis


----------



## lmbrman (Jun 28, 2012)

one of the ol timers around here told me once that there is plenty of money in firewood-
trick is to get the money back out of it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tazfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

capetrees said:


> There are a number of factors to keep in mind though. Location is one. Around me, the going rate is $350/cord. Temperature is another. Last year, warm winter meant not a lot of burning so not a lot of sales. That may play ionto this year. The way I figure is if you get the wood for free from jobs, cutting and splitting is simply labor and every dime is another dime in your pocket. I don't think I would want to make my living based on it.



n.s.w australia, top quality split hardwood sells for $ 175 A CUBE delivered locally.some bunnies sell 6x4 level trailer loads=.65 cube,of dubious quality call it a cube,rip off the customer,but you would have your share of weekend woodies ,wood bandits we call em.Serious woodcutters here make a good living and people will pay for top quality firewood.in big cities wood sells for $400 plus per ton tipped at your site.woods sales are weather dependant,some years frantic,some slower.I cut ,split a year in advance and have it available come what may.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Jun 29, 2012)

Location is a big factor. I usually sell a cord for $275-300 and I live about 40 minutes south of Boston. Last year, I sold a cord to a guy in the city for $325 and he thought that was really cheap. His other quotes were $400 and over.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 29, 2012)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> Location is a big factor. I usually sell a cord for $275-300 and I live about 40 minutes south of Boston. Last year, I sold a cord to a guy in the city for $325 and he thought that was really cheap. His other quotes were $400 and over.



I second that. And, around here, it is amazing how quickly the areas change. 15 minutes to the North and West of me, $150 (delivered) is the going rate. 15 minutes South and East, $225 (plus delivery) is the going rate. You can get close to $300 down near the city.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 29, 2012)

$150 split and delivered 1 cord in this area , that's a lot of work for that much money.

Limited jobs skills and limited sense of worth establish prices like that, you hear of even lower prices but could care less , would not want these types around my property .

There are some hard living people around here and selling firewood is about all they can do to make a buck , every year the local papers will have reports of firewood cutters getting killed .

Around a month ago it was reported that a guy was crushed while him and a couple others were pulling down a large red oak with rope ........both legs and hip broke , multiple ribs broken with punctured lung and now recovering in a induced coma.

Well that's part of the grim reality of this area , of course there are established arborists in the area who make a respectable living and operate good equipment and my inital comments was not meant to be directed towards the hard working honest man or women out there.

Several years back we paid a fine young aborist $88.00 per hour to take down a huge silver maple that threatened to flatten our main home .......this young man was worth every cent we paid him and watching him work was amazing . Honestly something I could never do as this was all done by climbing and rigging with just him and his groundman ....who was also a arborist.

So my respects to you hard working and well educated arborists out there ........now to the lame brain's with a wood shark or wild thing who sell firewood for a $150 a cord sober up , fill your station wagon with gas and go apply at mcdonalds .


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 29, 2012)

When I was a kid my Dad let me split and sell the firewood. We were a forth generation, licensed and insured operation. Being 16 with a pretty severe Mopar adiction, the firewood kept gas in my 340 Swinger and 440 RT. I still split and sell a few cords to friends, but that's just for my hunting and fishing money. My cousin, also fourth generation, quit selling firewood a couple years ago, too labor intensive. With a four generation clientele list, his men can make so much more money in the tree care, it's just not worth messing with. He has a couple landscapers that wholesale purchase most of his wood, Joe.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jun 29, 2012)

Producing a few cords of wood does require " limited job skills". Producing hundreds of cords of firewood and making making money does require skill. Part of the problem with our economy today is that no one wants to get their hands dirty to make a living. Most guys who get into firewood don't last too long because they aren't willing to do the work or they haven't invested in equipment that will do tHe work for them.


----------



## Ductape (Jun 29, 2012)

I made a $100,000.00 last year making / selling firewood.

Problem is, I started with $200,000.00 :msp_sad:


----------



## sb47 (Jun 29, 2012)

I know some tree company’s will have there workers split wood when there not working a tree job. If there on the clock they should be doing something.
I split in my spare time and do about 50 cords a year. There no way to compete with a wood processor that puts out 7 to 8 cords an hour.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jun 29, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Know what your saying , often think the same thing .
> 
> Perhaps this is good income for people who have limited job skills and cutting wood offsets living costs but on average it's not a huge profit area for most.....like to think of heating with wood more of a lifestyle with many benefits , factor in money and profit and then this whole process becomes less attractive to me .



I Completely agree with this statement. I have sold a cord here and there for a little extra money, and it always sold quick, but it's the one thing that i can say that i have "sellers remorse" with.
I have to travel considerable distance 60 miles to get to the cutting area. With fuel costs as they are it leaves little room for profit when you can only haul 1 cord at a time and factoring in all other cost considerations. I do however enjoy the liberating feeling you get by providing heat for your home and family off the grid, and the ambience it brigs as well.
this is reason enough for me.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 30, 2012)

*Big Money is Usually Not the Motive*



Ductape said:


> I made a $100,000.00 last year making / selling firewood.
> 
> Problem is, I started with $200,000.00 :msp_sad:


That says it all. :msp_tongue:

There is a mom/pop bar and grill not too far away from me that I like to visit. They heat the building with wood but can't collect it. That's where I deliver and split firewood, primarily for them and myself. I also bundle and sell the surplus to local park visitors to help cover my expenses. So, it's a great hobby for me and really good exercise. The park visitors also stop in and buy supplies from the bar and grill, so the synergy is excellent.

Last year I sold about 400 bundles and this year it might reach 600. I wrap using heavy twine and a short length of garden hose for a handle. My per-bundle price is less than the commercial stores and my bundles are bigger. I could expand the business, but then you are talking a ton of work, time, and cost rather than good exercise and fun.


----------



## Preston (Jun 30, 2012)

Watching real pro's at work taking down a tree is something to see. I watch 2 Arborist and a sawer take a very large red oak down some 20 years ago on the Emory University campus near Atlanta. I had never seen so much rigging, limbs being lowered to the ground, and guided to where the ground man wanted. Nothing dropped and no ground tore up. By the time the man in the tree had repositioned himself and had another limb to drop, the 2 on the ground had the previous one cutup, the little stuff ground up and on the truck. I don't think I've ever seen any job as choreographed in it movements. I was amazed.

And around here wood sells for about $125 dollars a cord. So unless you sell a tremdous amount not a lot to be made. Most I see is cut pretty short. I guess that's to make more of it. :msp_smile:


----------



## sodbreaker (Jun 30, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd call it limited employability. I think you all know the type. They're usually the "truck and a saw" guys selling green wood as seasoned, trying to make money for the next bag of weed or bottle of hooch.
> 
> Not referring to the side job guys like Ted, at least that's how I took it.



Or food in the cupboard because their too proud to get on food stamps......


----------



## sodbreaker (Jun 30, 2012)

southpaw said:


> So my respects to you hard working and well educated arborists out there ........now to the lame brain's with a wood shark or wild thing who sell firewood for a $150 a cord sober up , fill your station wagon with gas and go apply at mcdonalds .


 Food stamps would pay better....


But satire a side I just think it's funny that we condemn those on govt. help. yet when they are working for pennies on the dollar just so they don't have to be on govt. help. we condemn them as hacks weekend warroirs or what ever name you want to call them. Personaly I think ithas more to do with market competion then anything else. Alot like those who condemn the mexicans for "taking our jobs." I'm sure someone will come along and try to justify attacking the mexican labor force but ultimately, all of us go to school or take up a trade and then want our $50 $100 or what ever an hour and then we whine because the guy doing the same thing for $5 an our gets more work. It's the same old mentality that the labor unions have tried to shove down our throats for years. The bottom line is the customer will almost always take the bid that is the best value for the money and as I've said before, this is cutting firewood, it's not mixed proper portions of highly explosive chemicals. (i.e. rocket sceince)

Sod breaker


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 30, 2012)

Sod, I never implied that the fellow doing what he had to in order to keep meat (or even beans) on the table was remotely related to the bums I referred to.

Thankfully, it was long ago, but I've been in the "where is my next meal coming from" boat before. It ain't fun.

On the next post, I have a friend with a 500 cow dairy that would lock the doors and start selling lots if he lost his Mexican workers. They show up every day, sober, ready to work, and do a good job. Most of the people I was referring to would be doing this type of work, when they made it there, if not for them. He has a couple ... lets be politically correct for once "Caucasians", that keep the equipment running and do field work, but you can't get em in the barn. I milked a lot of cows growing up, it's a good starter job, but no one wants to start smelling like snit anymore.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I could expand the business, but then you are talking a ton of work, time, and cost rather than good exercise and fun.



and there is the trade off...make some beer money and be happy or make a living but be stressed and aggravated.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 30, 2012)

*Let's Look At Some Numbers*



ponyexpress976 said:


> and there is the trade off...make some beer money and be happy or make a living but be stressed and aggravated.


I'm not sure that you could ever make a large income selling firewood unless you got really big and had a huge customer base to serve. It would take 2000 cords of wood sold at $200 each to gross $400,000 in sales. Think of the machinery and staff it would take to obtain, process, and deliver all of that to 1,000 customers buying an average of two cords per year.

The numbers just don't seem to be there. :msp_sad:


----------



## zogger (Jun 30, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'm not sure that you could ever make a large income selling firewood unless you got really big and had a huge customer base to serve. It would take 2000 cords of wood sold at $200 each to gross $400,000 in sales. Think of the machinery and staff it would take to obtain, process, and deliver all of that to 1,000 customers buying an average of two cords per year.
> 
> The numbers just don't seem to be there. :msp_sad:



Why do you need to go that big to make some decent money? Couldn't you cut expenses down and be happy selling less cords, but at a higher net and keeping all the money for yourself? 2,000 cords, egads thats a ton of overhead and dealing with employees and so on.

I guess we all have different notions of what is good money, to me, if I was to make say an extra 20 grand a year that would be a HUGE raise for me. Heck, an extra ten grand would way more than double my current take home. At that theoretical price, that is 40 cord a year, given that you had access to the wood for cheap, that is less than one cord a week to cut/process/deliver. Get that to a cord a (working) day..starting to talk a reasonable decent living then, 50 grand, just from firewood, and a single cord a day seems doable with real modest levels of equipment and no outside help needed.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 1, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Know what your saying , often think the same thing .
> 
> Perhaps this is good income for people who have limited job skills and cutting wood offsets living costs but on average it's not a huge profit area for most.....like to think of heating with wood more of a lifestyle with many benefits , factor in money and profit and then this whole process becomes less attractive to me .



If you mean limited in the same sense that the universe is limited, O.K. I know 3 brothers who earn there entire living from firewood.They have 2 old splitters and a tractor(old loghog) they have a deal with a barbque chain and they sell for heating as well.This is in semitropical Louisiana.I could just imagine how much better it might be were it actually gets cold in the winter for more than a minute or 2.Oh and they do this at $150 a cord.


----------



## BrokenToys (Jul 1, 2012)

It's a side job and extra $$$'s for myself to pay bills, gas up my truck, and get stuff for the kids really; I can not see making a daily living off of firewood sales. Even seeing a local arborist here who prob has about 200 cord on his property he will be selling this year...going by the 200 dollar a cord price to make the math easy...it's about, 40 grand. It is all wood he has taken down which I am sure 50 grand is a small percentage of what he made doing the actual tree removals. I guess it's more on monopolizing what he is doing to get the money out of it?
Myself; breaking it down I get 60% of my firewood from the municipal yard up the road from me [mostly locust]; 35% from a local arborist who is good friends with my brother who lets me take anything that's not oak [lots of fruitwoods, locust, walnut, cherry, and mulberry], and 5% from trees I take down myself. I have about 16 cord in my yard from 2 years worth of collecting. 

In perspective - I figure I have made more money picking up scrap metal on the side of the road for recycling.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting discussion. Most comments concern the selling of the wood, but I'd think the sourcing of the wood has as much to do with profitability as anything. It's the old saying, "It's not how you sell but how you buy." In firewood that doesn't just mean whether or not you pay for the wood. Some guys feel it's better to buy the log lengths than to chase the wood one truckload at a time. There is some logic and efficiency to that view if you think about it. 

I know plenty of guys who sell wood, and I think that everyone settles on a method that works for them. I think that every one of them do it as a side/supplement deal.

Most arborists that come in my store don't like to screw around with firewood. As one guy puts it, there's a lot more money in the next tree job than in doing firewood from the previous job. Sometimes they will just let the guys on the crew take the wood whether for their own use or to sell it. Most loggers are only interested in selling log lengths. If it can't go out on the log truck, they don't want to screw with it. So the tops and drops are left for guys like me. 

I think there's a little lesson to be learned there in the sense that loggers and arborists, who have practically unlimited access to wood, don't see selling firewood as being profitable enough to bother with.


----------



## blades (Jul 1, 2012)

Might depend on their process of disposal. Landfill disposal fees are getting pricey.


----------



## zogger (Jul 1, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Interesting discussion. Most comments concern the selling of the wood, but I'd think the sourcing of the wood has as much to do with profitability as anything. It's the old saying, "It's not how you sell but how you buy." In firewood that doesn't just mean whether or not you pay for the wood. Some guys feel it's better to buy the log lengths than to chase the wood one truckload at a time. There is some logic and efficiency to that view if you think about it.
> 
> I know plenty of guys who sell wood, and I think that everyone settles on a method that works for them. I think that every one of them do it as a side/supplement deal.
> 
> ...




I think it is more they can make *more* money doing saw logs and trim work, not that there's no money to be made with firewood.


Firewood is a little down the economic ladder, but it is still on that ladder.


----------



## arlen (Jul 1, 2012)

*additional income*

I sell some firewood to make a little extra money and for the exercises, also as an excuse to own so many saws and a couple of tractors. My goal is earn a little extra money doing what I like to do. I try to get firewood for free usually in rounds than I split and sell some of it, and save some for heat in the winter. I also sell some bundled wood last year two to three hundred bundles to mostly one store, this year I have another store and hope to sell more. I probably make more money on scrap metal at about $180 a ton for steel. I enjoy the firewood and sharing my hobby with a few close friend who also burn wood and sell some David


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 1, 2012)

I figure I end up making about $20/ hr for the wood I sell on my (limited) scale. Sometimes the wood is "gravy" to get & process, sometimes just the opposite, but $20/ hr seems to be where it averages out. I enjoy making firewood, If it was just another chore like dragging the garbage cans to the road every Tuesday night, I wouldn't sell a single stick. I use the $$ to buy something for myself (saws), or the family that I wouldn't otherwise. A previous post summed it up pretty well... (paraphrasing) "it's a lifestyle w/ benefits"


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 1, 2012)

zogger said:


> Why do you need to go that big to make some decent money? Couldn't you cut expenses down and be happy selling less cords, but at a higher net and keeping all the money for yourself? 2,000 cords, egads thats a ton of overhead and dealing with employees and so on.
> 
> I guess we all have different notions of what is good money, to me, if I was to make say an extra 20 grand a year that would be a HUGE raise for me. Heck, an extra ten grand would way more than double my current take home. At that theoretical price, that is 40 cord a year, given that you had access to the wood for cheap, that is less than one cord a week to cut/process/deliver. Get that to a cord a (working) day..starting to talk a reasonable decent living then, 50 grand, just from firewood, and a single cord a day seems doable with real modest levels of equipment and no outside help needed.


Thanks for responding and please allow me to comment.

You will likely need to hire employees to even sell $40,000 worth of firewood, let alone selling $400,000 as I posted above. Even sixty cords a year would be very difficult for only one man to handle by himself. Your expenses to cover the truck(s), your saws, your splitting equipment, and your fuel will quickly erode away your profit. Add the cost of your help, and nothing is left.

That's the way it is. However, if you want to give it a try, by all means proceed. Just don't plan on making big money. It's great exercise, will keep your mind active, and that's why I do it today.


----------



## zogger (Jul 1, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Thanks for responding and please allow me to comment.
> 
> You will likely need to hire employees to even sell $40,000 worth of firewood, let alone selling $400,000 as I posted above. Even sixty cords a year would be very difficult for only one man to handle by himself. Your expenses to cover the truck(s), your saws, your splitting equipment, and your fuel will quickly erode away your profit. Add the cost of your help, and nothing is left.
> 
> That's the way it is. However, if you want to give it a try, by all means proceed. Just don't plan on making big money. It's great exercise, will keep your mind active, and that's why I do it today.



I am just cutting and splitting for myself now, I decided I had the means and opportunity to get some years ahead..and ain't getting any younger or spryer.

I *might* in the future give it a "whack", selling some, not sure yet.

I don't see one cord a week to be much of a problem really for one guy, especially using a powered splitter and knocking it out faster. And with a full size pickup and trailer, one cord a trip or two half cords a delivery..again, not that bad. 

Now I think much beyond that, ya, then you'd need skid steers, wood processors log grapples all that expensive stuff, and an employee or employees, then accountant, yada yada, but there has to be a sweet spot in there for lower expenses and still some profit. Tons of guys do it, it must make them some money.


If your truck is paid off, (and stick to buying used, the same make/ model so you can accumulate parts, and only get 1-4 grand used trucks), saws paid off, splitter paid off, trailer paid off, and you are capable of your own maintenance for most things....that seems the way to do it. Bank loans and having everything leveraged so you must come up with a huge sum every week, plus your payrolls and etc..naw, not interested in that level. Never been interested in having a company and employees. 

Anyway, just theorizing at this point. I think there's a level between all out top of the line expensive stuff and pushing mass quantities and just one saw and a clapped out truck. Someplace in the middle there might be able to work for most people doing it small scale but large enough so it makes some beans.

Right now I really just putz at it, really, it is real low key and starting to have some impressive stacks. If I made a concerted effort to seriously cut (fell and block) one morning a week then process and sell the rest of the week, I have no doubt whatsoever I could do a cord a week in my spare time, given a clientele. *Most likely* I would pop for a splitter then, that's it, by way of further investment. So for another grand over what I already own I could go from casual cut for myself to some sort of commercial scale, and most likely, even after expenses, double my take home yearly.

Believe me, I have thought about it a lot. Haven't made the jump yet, but considering it. Once I get my five years ahead, then some more..I'll consider it then.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jul 1, 2012)

Last winter I sold just over 100 full cords. Except for about 20 cords, I did it all myself. I am not going to sell as much this coming season as that was just too much work for one person. Tried to hire one guy, but when you get him, you also get his brother so that was costing too much per cord. Plus, they couldnt judge 16 inches if their lives depended on it!

This season I am aiming to sell around 60 to 70 full cords, but charging more than last season. If I dont sell it all, I dont sell it all. Last season it became a job and then it isnt as fun anymore. Right now I have around 45 cords cut and split, not stacked.

I do have a couple skidsteers, a couple splitters, a couple saws, all paid for, and an unlimited supply of free red oak to cut so that sure helps.

Also, someone earlier had mentioned buying loads of logs already cut. That would be dumb on my part, because _cutting_ wood is what my hobby is. It sure as heck isnt splitting and stacking it! :msp_scared:

Ted


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 1, 2012)

i sell over 100 full cords a year its good money :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sodbreaker (Jul 1, 2012)

The real money in firewood is working for some one. You get your money every week and if the boss runs in the red not your problem.


----------



## chucker (Jul 1, 2012)

i will never be a howard hues or a bill gates !! but peace & serenity along with around 125 full cords done alone, by myself over a summers time knowing there is a good pay check at the end of the year is alright with me ! bad days and good is all in the title of wood producer, fire wood hack or anyother names....... break downs included.... stay small ! stay busy! stay honest! stay healthy! stay happy! and stay on staying.


----------



## wdchuck (Jul 1, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Thanks for responding and please allow me to comment.
> 
> You will likely need to hire employees to even sell $40,000 worth of firewood, let alone selling $400,000 as I posted above. Even sixty cords a year would be very difficult for only one man to handle by himself. Your expenses to cover the truck(s), your saws, your splitting equipment, and your fuel will quickly erode away your profit. Add the cost of your help, and nothing is left.
> 
> That's the way it is. However, if you want to give it a try, by all means proceed. Just don't plan on making big money. It's great exercise, will keep your mind active, and that's why I do it today.



There are a number of members that would refute this post, when they have the time or inclination to respond but are likely busy making money/chips in their one-man firewood operations. 

Example: Your mileage may vary.
One man 100cord or less operation, works a full-time job elsewhere;

Log truck or tree service is the supplier, either way the wood is dropped at your site, and you pay an agreed amount for it. High level of efficiency when suppliers are trusted and reliable.

Super splitter, or other high volume capable splitter. Users choice.

Tractor with loader, forks; or skid loader/forks; luxury item---articulated loader(mini). 

Some good saws; 50cc, 70cc, maybe even a 90cc. 

Delivery vehicle and/or dump trailer. Need the ability to deliver up to one cord per trip minimum. You can always deliver less.

Some advertising, maybe some bundle retailers for summer income. 

Insurance as needed.

(Luxury item)....Cutting jig that works with the site unit(Tractor with loader, forks, or skid loader/forks, luxury---articulated loader(mini). This keeps the cutter in a prime body position, and hopefully the rounds roll down a decline to the splitter. Theres a vid for this setup. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAckm2YdLEQ

This would be the basic setup that one person could grow into, buy as money allows and growth dictates to work efficiently and profitably *depending on situation*. 

Anyone would do what works for them but 100cord or less is a sustainable hobby, and if you need a stacker and want a helper, talk to the local high school/university.

That's my theory and I"m sticking to it, for now.


----------



## jrider (Jul 1, 2012)

sodbreaker said:


> The real money in firewood is working for some one. You get your money every week and if the boss runs in the red not your problem.



I would never work for someone doing firewood because there is NO money in that. Do that kind of work for the $10 an hour he pays me?? No thanks!! Only way I would ever get out of bed for that kind of money is if my family were starving or had one foot on out on the street. 

I sell 60-70 cords and process about 10 cords for the family every year and do about 95% by myself. I occasionally hire a teenager to get some splitting or loading done on delivery days in the fall. Its all cash its all on the side and its almost all profit - very little overhead. Everything I own, I would own even if I didn't sell wood. 

I have kept track of my hours in the past and have never had a year where I didn't clear at least $30 an hour and its usually closer to $35. 

I get my firewood every possible way you can imagine except for buying it...scrounge along the road, free ads on craigslist, cut trees down for money, help out local farmers by either clearing land for them or just taking wood they cut down themselves, some small but unsteady connections with tree guys, being friends with the local road crews, etc. 

There can be money in it if you figure out what works for you and have the discipline to get your butt out there and do the unfun part (mostly splitting for this guy). Its also a major advantage to your wallet if you don't need to go out and buy everything you will need to get it started but I figure more guys in here than not already have most if not all they need to at least dabble enough to not be considered some unskilled hack as they were previously called in this thread or some drunk looking for just enough money to buy more beer.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 1, 2012)

Rio_Grande said:


> Seems to me like if I were selling it, I would be doing so at a loss or for pennies on the hour. Cutting it for myself there is reasonable profit in it but seems that folks sell it so cheap that they cant be making much if anything on it.



You're probably right. I have to get rid of the trees I cut off of my thinning projects. I sell it as cut & split firewood, mostly to off set the cost of getting rid of it. I have a small processor and can't sell it as cheap as some of the guy's around here. 
One guy here was selling wood for $80 a cord, $90 delivered. He'd stack it for another $10. 
I asked him how he could do this so cheap. He said firewood isn't his "main job" so anything he got was profit, he didn't see why people thought they needed to get so much for firewood. I asked him if he worked that cheap on his "real job". He said "hell no, I'm not working for anyone that cheap". 
And that my friend is why it is nearly impossible to make any money in firewood.

Andy


----------



## greendohn (Jul 2, 2012)

I cut fire wood to heat my home and intend for my en devours to be self sustaining. That's to say if I need a new saw, then I'll sell enough of my wood to buy the saw.(or repay the house hold savings/checking, which I did one time! my wife thought I was BS her and when i did a few weeks later she was amazed!!) 
Am I a hack? Naw, I don't think so. On the rare occasion I sell any fire wood, it's well seasoned, straight and solid. All hard woods.
It's cash money in the pocket that I other wise wouldn't make at my career job. 
Around here no one knows what a "cord" of fire wood is. It's sold by the "rick" or truck load.(it seems a "rick" is 4'x8') My "rick" is an honest 5'x8' and I explain the extra foot on top is because my wood isn't cut a full 24" long.( this is where i get the deer in head lites look,LOL) If they are wanting a "truck load" I save my breath and just charge for the extra cubic feet . Most of what I sell is to people I know or by word of mouth/ references from those people. I make it loud and clear I'm "not in the business" and I still get calls wanting fire wood because the "professional wood seller-beer drinkers" around here will sell ya' crap! Those guys are the "uneducated hacks" !! And i charge a little more than the beer drinkers!!


----------



## sodbreaker (Jul 2, 2012)

jrider said:


> I would never work for someone doing firewood because there is NO money in that. Do that kind of work for the $10 an hour he pays me?? No thanks!! Only way I would ever get out of bed for that kind of money is if my family were starving or had one foot on out on the street.
> 
> I sell 60-70 cords and process about 10 cords for the family every year and do about 95% by myself. I occasionally hire a teenager to get some splitting or loading done on delivery days in the fall. Its all cash its all on the side and its almost all profit - very little overhead. Everything I own, I would own even if I didn't sell wood.
> 
> ...




First of all I was being mostly sarcastic. Second a jobs a job. As for me I certianly don't get rich, but it's enough money that I can keep my saws running, buy gas for the truck and have enough left over to buy the next "toy" that I don't need.

Sod breaker


----------



## Preston (Jul 2, 2012)

jrider said:


> I would never work for someone doing firewood because there is NO money in that. Do that kind of work for the $10 an hour he pays me?? No thanks!! Only way I would ever get out of bed for that kind of money is if my family were starving or had one foot on out on the street.
> 
> I sell 60-70 cords and process about 10 cords for the family every year and do about 95% by myself. I occasionally hire a teenager to get some splitting or loading done on delivery days in the fall. Its all cash its all on the side and its almost all profit - very little overhead. Everything I own, I would own even if I didn't sell wood.
> 
> ...



That's the difference in you and most of the mexicans coming across the border. They will work for that and make it very well. Of course they do not live in the 'keeping up with everybody else' style of living. And we wonder why they are working and we're not. You're just spoiled to your way of life or either you're not hungry.

Also some of you that say no way, needs to understand the American worker has "priced" himself out of a job. When we think we are worth more than the value of what we do is worth so much more than it is. It's almost as though our presence on the job is worth at least half of our pay. I know an ironworking forman that made the statement, "if I quit this company would have to close". I told him to give us a chance to try it out and see. He was fired about a year later. For me, if my body can do it, I will take the $400 in my pocket over than the $400 I was to good to work for. Even at 68 I'm not to proud to work. It's all in what the flesh and blood can take these days. 

But that said, it took me best part of a full hour and a half to split most of a cord. My little 22 ton Huskee got hot and I did too. That's not moving and stacking it. I do not believe for a minute I could do two or three cords a week. 40 years ago it wouldn't bother me. But that was 40 years ago. :msp_smile:


----------



## blades (Jul 2, 2012)

Mother Nature has a way of getting even with us. Once it climbs much past 85 I am done with any heavy work outside. Not worth a heat stroke. Got a 40 yard by 8ft deep 6ft high brush pile to chip down, it can wait. Can't burn it due to burning bans. Way to much to truck to recycle center. Loading not a problem , off load at center is.


----------



## sodbreaker (Jul 2, 2012)

Preston said:


> That's the difference in you and most of the mexicans coming across the border. They will work for that and make it very well. Of course they do not live in the 'keeping up with everybody else' style of living. And we wonder why they are working and we're not. You're just spoiled to your way of life or either you're not hungry.
> 
> Also some of you that say no way, needs to understand the American worker has "priced" himself out of a job. When we think we are worth more than the value of what we do is worth so much more than it is. It's almost as though our presence on the job is worth at least half of our pay. I know an ironworking forman that made the statement, "if I quit this company would have to close". I told him to give us a chance to try it out and see. He was fired about a year later. For me, if my body can do it, I will take the $400 in my pocket over than the $400 I was to good to work for. Amen to that....



hit the nail on the head.


----------



## jrider (Jul 2, 2012)

sodbreaker said:


> hit the nail on the head.



Please explain how selling 60-70 cords a year as a side gig means I am either lazy or not hungry enough. There are plenty of things I can do and make way more than $10 an hour - thats why I won't work for that pay. If it were the only thing around and I needed the money, you bet your arse I would be out there doing it. I recently gave up on one of my side gigs because I was making $21 an hour and it, by far the least amount per hour of all my side stuff. I was way too busy and didn't feel like I was spending enough quality time with the family so it only made sense to cut out the lowest paying gig. 

So what does a lazy person like myself do on the side besides some light tree work and sell firewood? There is big money around my parts for yardwork/landscaping such as redesigning mulch beds, trimming, planting bushes/shrubs/small trees, spreading mulch, building rock walls and rock walkways, fall cleanups, cleaning gutters, plowing snow when we get it, powerwashing and basically anything else you can think of that someone doesn't mind paying for. 

I also realize that at 36, I have the energy and stamina to perform this kind of work and that I surely won't be doing it all of my life...maybe that's just the laziness in me coming out.


----------



## Preston (Jul 2, 2012)

It seems you only didn't understand my the statement. There was an "or hungry" there. That means either of the two could be the case. So I would say from your story of firewood sells, and the money you're making, lazy you certainly aren't lazy. I gather your situation would be the fact that you're not hungry. With all the money your making you can afford anything you want to eat. Did I really call you lazy? :msp_smile:

Reading your post you seem to have choices most folks don't have. You should count yourself very blessed, for sure. Or as a talk show host here says, you've made wise choices.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jul 2, 2012)

It takes time I would not count on it as a paycheck every week.


----------



## jrider (Jul 2, 2012)

Preston said:


> It seems you only didn't understand my the statement. There was an "or hungry" there. That means either of the two could be the case. So I would say from your story of firewood sells, and the money you're making, lazy you certainly aren't lazy. I gather your situation would be the fact that you're not hungry. With all the money your making you can afford anything you want to eat. Did I really call you lazy? :msp_smile:
> 
> Reading your post you seem to have choices most folks don't have. You should count yourself very blessed, for sure. Or as a talk show host here says, you've made wise choices.



I may have over reacted a bit but did interpret your comments as me being lazy...my bad. Yes, I am fortunate enough to have good health and the opportunity to make what I can on the side and I try to never forget that. But its more than just luck. Good people and networking skills can carry a guy quite far. Also, showing up when you say, getting the job done when you say and doing a good job at whatever you do goes a long long way. I don't advertise but back in the spring I was turning down jobs just because I knew there weren't enough hours in the day.

So it basically boils down to my earlier comment that I wouldn't work for $10 an hour if I didn't have to simply because I don't have to and for that I am thankful.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 2, 2012)

My dear old Dad always told me;

"You need a strong back and a weak mind to do firewood for money.."

Must be why I have done so damn much of it myself..


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 2, 2012)

*Let's Compare Firewood to Logging*



Oldtimer said:


> My dear old Dad always told me;
> 
> "You need a strong back and a weak mind to do firewood for money.."
> 
> Must be why I have done so damn much of it myself..


Actually, there are lots of loggers who use chainsaws, fell trees, cut lots of big logs and sell them to sawmills to earn a living. There is money there to support a household or otherwise no pallets would be made, no houses would be built, and no furniture would make it into the houses.

A logger delivers 50 times as much wood to sawmills as a firewood supplier delivers to residences or small commercial establishments. Loggers can support families, but they need big, expensive equipment that they have to maintain. It's a completely different scale of operation, but loggers process and deliver a huge amount of wood compared to a firewood supplier.

A typical firewood supplier would have to increase his output ten fold or more to equal what an average logger carries to the sawmill. And, don't forget that a logger cuts 9' logs or longer rather than 16" rounds, and then splits, stacks, and dries nothing. Firewood supplying is labor intensive. Please try to understand that.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 2, 2012)

I am not sure what your actual point is? I am a logger, and I have done enough firewood CS&D to bury a skyscraper..?


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I am not sure what your actual point is? I am a logger, and I have done enough firewood CS&D to bury a skyscraper..?



I think he missed your point, I didn't.


----------



## lmbrman (Jul 2, 2012)

dayum,, i came over here from forestry and logging to avoid the E vs W battles 

maybe time to check off-topic forum next


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive lived off firewood sales in the past and money can be made out here but we get 275 a crd for fir and alder. Ive done you cut, you haul, sold rounds, split split and delivered andcould make decent money at it we have our firewood license. I do have limited job skills as a licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic and wrench on $300 million dollar jets.
The key is efficent wood supply the best kind is when people pay you to cut your firewood, make it a husband and wife deal I have a great lady who will work a man into the ground although shes had to take some time off for health reasons. We just do it on the side now but it can be done. weve got about 25 cords that we can sell this fall and will be a great return on the time we have in. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2012)

I wanted to drop a bomb in this thread and give somebody the business about a totally unreasonable stance on the firewood biz... But alas, I can't...
Seems its a matter of perspective... I will sell about 40 cord this year... Do I think I could do this for a living? Yes... But I would not want to... The market is to goofy and fickle for me to want to... Now, that being said... I clear a lot of fence rows... Thus I cut a lot, and myself and family burn about 10 cord a year and always have... Several years ago, I came to the brutal conclusion that whether I liked it or not, I was gonna have a chainsaw in my hands many hours every year... Why not just enjoy it... Make sport of it!!! Cut it!!! Split it!!! Stack it in a barn!!! Hell, build a barn just for drying wood!!! When I figured I'd have to sell a crap load just to make room for next years cutting, I decided to price it high, so as not to ruin the market for wood around these parts... But it was dry and in small splits... Guess what? I was sold out by December... Seems convenience is worth something... Always dry and clean, and pick it up whenever it suits you... Any ammt... Don't matter...
:msp_wink:

Now would you guys rep me??? I gotta get off page 3...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gavman (Jul 3, 2012)

This has to be one of the best threads ever on this site ever, great arguments both for and against... and the conclusion Imo is nobody it right


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 3, 2012)

Gavman said:


> This has to be one of the best threads ever on this site ever, great arguments both for and against... and the conclusion Imo is nobody it right



Just like a "who makes the best chainsaw" thread...
But what about rep???
I need some...:msp_unsure:


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree that location and source of wood are huge factors. I started in the mid '80s on a firewood crew taking out Almond orchards in the Central Valley of California. We got paid by the cord...$40...cut 18-20", hand split with a maul and piled at the stump with the brush piled into the center of two rows. Wood sold from the field for $70, U-pick up. That same wood sold in the SF Bay area for $100+ green. Dry went for around$150/cord, but we didn't deal with that. Today it goes for $300. Factor fuel at 1980 prices vs $4/gal now and there isn't much room for profit any more. We didn't have nice, straight 'poles' to cut into rounds like other areas of the country so production isn't nearly as fast. Norcal oak sells for $375 now and that supply shrinks every year. At least almond is renewable as the trees produce for only 25yrs or so and are replaced with new.

Skills? You bet it takes skills. 
I had two borrowed saws from my step father and didn't have a clue what I was doing...other than having fun cutting wood into random lengths and wearing out two saws from misuse  One day I was in rows next to the best cutter in the group and watched him literally take trees apart with absolutely no wasted motion. It was like watching a choreographed dance. He wasn't just cutting up a tree like most tree services do, he was cutting it up with easy-to-stack firewood in mind. There is a huge difference. I would spend all day cutting maybe a cord while he and his 42yr old daughter would produce 5, ready to sell. I stopped cutting that day and started learning and it took several years to become even half as good. 

Frankly, I don't know how wood sellers make around here. Now I cut for myself and friends, mainly for heat and exercise.
My hat's off to those of you who are making a living at it.


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 3, 2012)

I just started selling wood this year to offset the logtruck loads I buy for personal use. I put an ad last week and I'm selling loggers cords for $375 per cord delivered and I'm selling them in 1/3 cord loads. This is a real light time of year to sell firewood, but I've sold 4 loads in 5 days so it hasn't been too bad. I buy the logs of white birch for $80 per loggers cord so it isn't too bad money. I'm not trying to be a volume dealer, but I'm just trying to sell 10 loads to pay for the personal wood I use.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 3, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I just started selling wood this year to offset the logtruck loads I buy for personal use. I put an ad last week and I'm selling loggers cords for $375 per cord delivered and I'm selling them in 1/3 cord loads. This is a real light time of year to sell firewood, but I've sold 4 loads in 5 days so it hasn't been too bad. I buy the logs of white birch for $80 per loggers cord so it isn't too bad money. I'm not trying to be a volume dealer, but I'm just trying to sell 10 loads to pay for the personal wood I use.



I have a customer near me that does that also. Buys himself two log loads. One for his own use, and he processes and sells the other to cover the overall cost, so his wood is "free" similar to any of us who scrounge wood. 

I wanted to jump back to this thread because one of my favorite old timers stopped in yesterday to buy some bar oil. Guy does firewood mostly for the excersize/keep active value, and of course to make some extra cash. The guy is 86 years old. (no, I didn't hit the wrong button) Says he's a little behind right now due to all the hot weather, but he was just beaming because he just came from the doctor who told him he's "doing great". He's had some health issues and swears keeping busy is the only thing that keeps him alive.


----------



## Preston (Jul 3, 2012)

Reading all these post tells me one thing for sure. You folks are very passionate about cutting firewood, or either some of you want us to think you know all about selling firewood. I was an ironworker for 35 years but how could I know it all. I was good at what I did but I also learned everyday. Why do some have to disagree is such a virulent manner? Passion for what you believe! Everything on here is just opinions and experences. That does not make it right or wrong, just what you feel is so and what you've learned over time. I don't see it as argumentative as much as print on a page has a way of failing to exibit expression. 

And remember one thing for sure, anybody's post is just that. His post. It's not directed at any paticular person so don't take it so personal.

This is just my opinion so back to firewood sales.

I sold a long bed truck of split hickory for a college cookout once. It was enough almost drag the back bumper. The two boys that picked it up was complaining it should be more wood. I got my saw, axe, wedge, and sledge and handed it to um. I pointed out the trees and said they could cut, split and load till the tires popped. I got my $70 and they left. Just to much work to argue over with children. :msp_smile:


----------



## sb47 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Thanks for responding and please allow me to comment.
> 
> You will likely need to hire employees to even sell $40,000 worth of firewood, let alone selling $400,000 as I posted above. Even sixty cords a year would be very difficult for only one man to handle by himself. Your expenses to cover the truck(s), your saws, your splitting equipment, and your fuel will quickly erode away your profit. Add the cost of your help, and nothing is left.
> 
> That's the way it is. However, if you want to give it a try, by all means proceed. Just don't plan on making big money. It's great exercise, will keep your mind active, and that's why I do it today.



If I may point out that your only basing it on bulk sales (by the cord).
If you break it down to bundles and small sales then the profit margin goes up.

I have approached many places like grocery stores, sporting good stores (Academy)
At big chain stores and I always get 1 of 2 responses.
The first one is insect infestation; they are leery of wood and what it contains.
The second is volume, they want someone that can supply there whole chain at dirt cheap prices.

I also think location plays a big part. I sell from my home and I’m located on a dead end road where no one knows I’m here. I sell 50 cords a year just using cl ads and that’s it. I don’t use any other form of advertising.
If I had a lot on a busy road front, I’m sure sales would be better.

Fuel prices have killed any chance of making any money if you have to go out and collect wood one cord at a time. I have a deal with 2 tree companies that bring me wood for free. They save the cost of dumping in a land fill or taking it to the mulch yard. If I had to go out and collect it, I would go broke real fast. Even getting wood for free, I make very little.

The wood they bring me is big wood, average diameter from 18” to 48” with some big forks and Y’s so processing does take some time. I like the big wood for bbq wood because it’s mostly heart wood and I sell that for a premium. 


Dennis


----------



## logbutcher (Jul 3, 2012)

Preston said:


> Reading all these post tells me one thing for sure. You folks are very passionate about cutting firewood, or either some of you want us to think you know all about selling firewood. I was an ironworker for 35 years but how could I know it all. I was good at what I did but I also learned everyday. Why do some have to disagree is such a virulent manner? Passion for what you believe! *Everything on here is just opinions and experences. That does not make it right or wrong, just what you feel is so and what you've learned over time*. I don't see it as argumentative as much as print on a page has a way of failing to exibit expression.
> And remember one thing for sure, *anybody's post is just that. His post. It's not directed at any paticular person so don't take it so personal.*



Nailed it.....!! Big time. Thanks. 

Would all those banished to Banned Camp ( "Sarcastic Baiting" is one felony; Sarcastic Baiting ---Whiskery Tango ) for hurts to the self-annointed sensitive "professionals" here, kindly raise their hard working, calloused hands ? :too_sad:

JMNSHEO


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 3, 2012)

*Here's My Point*



Oldtimer said:


> I am not sure what your actual point is? I am a logger, and I have done enough firewood CS&D to bury a skyscraper..?


The point I was trying to make is that a logger, with the same amount of capital investment in equipment and personnel, can probably generate more sales and profit that anyone selling firewood. The reason is that a logger only needs a few commercial/industrial customers and can collect about $1,000 per flat bed load. Working dilligently, a logger with perhaps only one part-time employee helping, can then bring in $5,000 a week.

I doubt seriously that any firewood partnership, even selling to dozens of customers could do that because of the labor intensive effort involved to process it and deliver it. Perhaps it could be done, but it's going to take some dandy equipment and a bundle of steady customers. In this neck of the woods, that's virtually impossible.


----------



## zogger (Jul 3, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> The point I was trying to make is that a logger, with the same amount of capital investment in equipment and personnel, can probably generate more sales and profit that anyone selling firewood. The reason is that a logger only needs a few commercial/industrial customers and can collect about $1,000 per flat bed load. Working dilligently, a logger with perhaps only one part-time employee helping, can then bring in $5,000 a week.
> 
> I doubt seriously that any firewood partnership, even selling to dozens of customers could do that because of the labor intensive effort involved to process it and deliver it. Perhaps it could be done, but it's going to take some dandy equipment and a bundle of steady customers. In this neck of the woods, that's virtually impossible.



I would agree with you on gross over all economics. I think a case could be made for a good arborist company making more per man hour though, in most major urban markets. Technical take downs and clean ups are not cheap.

but...I don't really know that either, don't follow any of the markets all that close. I do know around here the vast majority of "pro logging" is done with harvesters. You can see that by what goes by on log trucks, stripped pine logs, 9 out of 10. You see some large diameter hardwoods on trucks, but not a lot. I think most of the hardwood action is guys doing firewood, small scale commercial or like personal use scroungers. Most of that you see is in pickups or pickups pulling like heavy car trailers loaded down with rounds.

Yard tree removal and like powerline trimming is by far and away the most common wood cutting (guys with saws in their hands) activity I see. So I would imagine that is the most in demand, so the most profitable, even after equipment expenses and so on.

There's a lot of personal wood burning here for heat, but it isn't anything like up north, so you don't see those sort of prices. Plus, this is a heavily wooded state that has gotten nailed three years in a row now with massive storms, fifty buhzillion cords came down and were cut up and dispersed. People who wanted wood could go get it for the hauling. I know I have offered some free hickory around here for guys to cook with, no takers! Everyone has wood already.

On into cold weather, firewood sales go up, you start seeing stacks here and there by the road for salwe, or guys sitting in parking lots with trailer fulls, but this time of year, meh.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 3, 2012)

*Reply to Zogger and Others*

Well, I am up north, and I will never see $300 a cord. I might see $150 or maybe $160 in my lifetime. The reason is that competitive fuels are so cheap. Remember also that loggers supply wood that is seldom burned--perhaps the slabwood is, but the rest goes elsewhere.

Firewood suppliers are victimized by cheap fossil fuel prices. Natural gas is now dirt cheap and propane wiill follow it this year as it has always done in the past. Today, I offered firewood to a campsite director for $110 a pickup load, racked up. He hesitated, and then finally agreed to try a sample load, which I guaranteed will be no less than 85 cu ft, split and dry as a bone. Most is red elm. I'll throw in some ash.

So, I can support my family this year for 500 of these deliveries. Zogger, do you now understand the problem?


----------



## southpaw (Jul 4, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> I do have limited job skills as a licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic and wrench on $300 million dollar jets.



Yes it's quite obvious that many who sell some firewood have job skills OK , and now that you have used this as some platform to gets ooohs and aahss get over it already.
My inital comment was not really out of line , nor was it meant to bait .......it was said because that is how I see things and not some all conculsive gathering of nationwide collective data.

If there are some who feel they are insulted by the limited jobs skill comment that i made that was not really my intention and in hindsight probably something I would not use on a forum again but shows me one thing thats consistent with some people , including myself is that some of us just like to cut firewood for reasons other than cash and really don't have to explain our madness or reasons for such sick behaviour. Yes we are huge garden fanatics also and while we don't let money ruin that for us either I promised not to throw rocks at the roadside vendors .

When you get to a point in life where you are doing things for more of passion and sense of worth you have made a statement , now if you have to come on the internet and wave your credentials and justify your actions for the chase of a dollar good luck to you .


----------



## Preston (Jul 4, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Yes it's quite obvious that many who sell some firewood have job skills OK , and now that you have used this as some platform to gets ooohs and aahss get over it already.
> My inital comment was not really out of line , nor was it meant to bait .......it was said because that is how I see things and not some all conculsive gathering of nationwide collective data.
> 
> If there are some who feel they are insulted by the limited jobs skill comment that i made that was not really my intention and in hindsight probably something I would not use on a forum again but shows me one thing thats consistent with some people , including myself is that some of us just like to cut firewood for reasons other than cash and really don't have to explain our madness or reasons for such sick behaviour. Yes we are huge garden fanatics also and while we don't let money ruin that for us either I promised not to throw rocks at the roadside vendors .
> ...



Some folks just like to brag cuz that have a job. Their need to cut wood is a minor thing compared to some on the site. Every topic or site has their share of um.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 4, 2012)

sb47 said:


> Fuel prices have killed any chance of making any money if you have to go out and collect wood one cord at a time. I have a deal with 2 tree companies that bring me wood for free. They save the cost of dumping in a land fill or taking it to the mulch yard. If I had to go out and collect it, I would go broke real fast. Even getting wood for free, I make very little.
> 
> Dennis



This is a very important point, and you made it a little better than I did in an earlier post. Plus I think there is a huge efficiency factor if you have to chase wood one load at a time, (if your intention is to sell it). Unless you can go directly from the wood lot to the customer, it almost doubles the work involved. Not to mention the issue of how long you might have access to a particular log lot. That's why I can now see the logic to having log loads delivered. The time and work it saves, by always having the wood nearby for processing goes a long way towards mitigating the cost. Your deal however with the wood being dropped off for free, is of course the best set up, and I know a couple guys who have that same situation. 

I only cut for myself, so chasing wood a load at a time is fine. Going to grab one this morning in fact and try out one of the new 550XP's. 

As far as this thread getting argumentative, I agree there's no need for that. What it shows is that there are almost endless variables/realities that can be plugged into the firewood equation. We all have to play the cards we are dealt, and everyone comes up with a formula that works for them. In the end, we all end up with a pile of wood to burn or sell, and that's why we are all here, right?


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 4, 2012)

Firewood sales is a fickle business, always has been. People don't want to pay anything for firewood. There's a guy down the road offering seasoned face cords for $60.00, you haul and he'll help ya load it. He don't move much wood.

Back in the '80s I worked with the BIL and nephew to load wood and deliver in the suburbs of DC. It was good money then cuz fuel oil was so high. A lot of people were buying wood burners, and firewood.

Them boys didn't have to pay for the wood... got it through their arborist company. Take down a yard tree, clean up and get to the bank before rush hour. Dump the slash at the county landfill for chipping, unload the rounds at the house. Have the kids split it on an off day and stack for the next season's deliveries. It was gravy.

Didn't take long for everybody and his grandma to aquire a pickup and start hauling firewood to the city. A customer in Mt. Vernon told us she'd have three wood sellers knock on her door on a given day. The hacks were loading green wood and passing it off as seasoned. Prices hit rock-bottom and the market went to pot. It wasn't even worth the drive anymore.

Firewood sales around these parts is mostly retired and unemployed folks supplementing their incomes. Me, I cut and split for our own use. I'd have to be pretty darn hungry to do all that work to sell wood. There ain't no money in it.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 4, 2012)

Location location location. I lived in indiana for 3 years took a hickory down offerd to give the bucked rounds to neighbors who had wood stoves they said it was to much work it was straight 24 inches diameter. Took some oaks down for a horse stable couldnt give it away bucked it up burned them in a burn pile. Out here guys will fight over fi and alder. Just an observatio.


----------



## zogger (Jul 4, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Location location location. I lived in indiana for 3 years took a hickory down offerd to give the bucked rounds to neighbors who had wood stoves they said it was to much work it was straight 24 inches diameter. Took some oaks down for a horse stable couldnt give it away bucked it up burned them in a burn pile. Out here guys will fight over fi and alder. Just an observatio.



It just goes along with conventional energy prices is all. This is a major election year, they will *try**** and keep gas/oil/diesel whatever cheaper, and all those influence propane and natgas to a certain degree. Cheap(er) conventional energy prices=not as much demand for wood. An oil crisis hits and other forms of energy take off, it's a seller's market then. Same with new cars, cheap oil, giant v8 rides are hot sellers, high pump prices, four and six bangers. 

People also have short memories. A mild winter and they think that automagically means the next one will be mild. Uh huh. 

***all bets and predictions off if syria/iran and so on get lit up. Saudis claim they can come up with the extra and I ain't believing it. Iran especially you got to believe got a few dozen choice heavy ones aimed right at major saudi production facilities because they hate them boys with a passion. and no, those "patriot" missiles ain't worth beans, all the major after action reports show they are more or less a waste of time. They ain't gonna be intercepting a couple thousand Iranian fast movers, a bunch gonna get through and everyone knows it. And ru7ssia and china keep saying "don't hit iran, don't do it, we're tellin ya...". They have said that dozens of times now. 

Planetary wild cards can change your reality overnight.

Wouldn't hurt to have a huge stack of firewood in excess of what you need, "just in case", might be a useful local commodity to be sitting on.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 5, 2012)

Having a market in my opinion is the most important factor. Here in central Georgia, a lot of people heat with wood or use it in their fireplace. I had wood for sale all last winter for $130 per full cord. I sold, um, ZERO. Had a sign in front of my house and ad on Craigslist and not one sale. This was split, seasoned hardwood. (mostly white and red oak) I burn wood to heat our own home (100% wood heated unless we're out of town) and I won't drive more than two miles to acquire wood. The only wood I sell is what is excess to my own needs. I have about a four year supply now. As Zogger stated, the numerous storms Georgia had have flooded the market with wood and it is all around for free if you cut it up and haul it. Thus the supply/demand situation kicked in.

I would not cut, split and dry wood for sale if it wasn't a byproduct of our mini-tree service. Pine gets piled up and burned. I offer it to an outdoor wood burner guy but he usually won't pick it up and only takes it if I deliver it. I refuse to do that anymore for free and just burn it as debris.

Wood chips are sorta in the same category. Those of you that sell wood to make money my hat's off to ya but I just don't see any profit in it at our prices here. By the time I pay the fuel and equipment costs I would be pretending to think I was actually able to make profit. However, I do like messing with wood so there is that ancillary benefit.


----------



## lmbrman (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it was Ray Kroc, the founded of McDonalds that said something about doing what you love, and the money might follow? I have sold some firewood when the market was decent, and still sell some. I do some logging, and run sawmill to produce a product, and yet even at the end of a long day I still love to cut firewood.

I think many here on AS have a fondness for firewood. I enjoy hearing these stories regardless of the money involved, or the lack thereof -


-dave


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 5, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I think it was Ray Kroc, the founded of McDonalds that said something about doing what you love, and the money might follow? I have sold some firewood when the market was decent, and still sell some. I do some logging, and run sawmill to produce a product, and yet even at the end of a long day I still love to cut firewood.
> 
> I think many here on AS have a fondness for firewood. I enjoy hearing these stories regardless of the money involved, or the lack thereof -
> 
> -dave


I suppose that's why I'm looking forward to splitting, stacking, and hopefully delivering 19 cords of ash, oak, locust, red elm, and mulberry during the next 6 months.

Oops, I forgot that I brought in some pignut hickory in January. This stuff is tough as nails. Not sure how that tree even made it to Nebraska --> a gift from Satan?


----------



## VikingDrive (Jul 5, 2012)

I was haulin' a load outta cornfield trying to beat the snow with 2wd. Made it to the hardroad and woo woo State Trooper.

He goes, "Son, you about 2000lbs overloaded, I could ticket you $1 per pound." I was scraping by mid winter, I burned coal then and sold wood. He goes, "How much do you get for a load like that?" I told him $50 and was getting ready to explain to him I was barely makin' anything. Instead of giving me a ticket, he gave me directions to his house and bought a load.

There isn't much in it. Poeple often only look at the fact that it is lying around on the ground and think you just pick it up. They rarely have a concept of what that is like when you first start out and that one or two sharp chains is your whole day. And every bum out on the tiles is lookin' in the back of your truck who would short you of your saw in a heartbeat.


----------



## MrA (Jul 6, 2012)

I paid $800 to have two 40ft eucalyptus trees cut down, which was about half of what bids were from licensed tree service companies. He hauled off the brush and cut the trunk and branches into 18" rounds. I rented a splitter, split and stacked it, tried to sell it. Tree was cut in the summer, no takers for months. First cold snap in November and all the firewood was gone within a week. The trees paid for their own cutting. I just picked up 4 cords of English walnut for free, + $60 gas and $40 trailer rental. I plan to sell 2 cords, $200 each. It's pocket money for a few hours of execise and passtime.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I only cut for myself, so chasing wood a load at a time is fine. Going to grab one this morning in fact and try out one of the new 550XP's.



Hey Spike,Could you post a thread on your first impressions of the 550xp when your done. Sounds like your lucky enough to be one of the first of us to get your hands on one.


----------



## arlen (Jul 7, 2012)

*Get paid to haul off wood*

I met a guy in town that gets paid to haul off four cords of firewood. Seems like a clever idea to me. He owns a trailer that will hold four cords of firewood, and he charges tree service company's $60.- dollars to fill his trailer that he leaves at a job site. When it is full he hauls it back home and splits the wood and delivers the trailer to some other tree service to be filled up with rounds. He told me it saves him gas and tree services are happy to pay $60.- to be shed of the wood. 

Myself I have rented trailers, a dump truck now I fill my own dump trailer with wood and bring it home to split. I have not been paid to have landscapers fill up my trailer for me. I would like too though:msp_smile: David


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 7, 2012)

arlen said:


> I met a guy in town that gets paid to haul off four cords of firewood. Seems like a clever idea to me. He owns a trailer that will hold four cords of firewood, and he charges tree service company's $60.- dollars to fill his trailer that he leaves at a job site. When it is full he hauls it back home and splits the wood and delivers the trailer to some other tree service to be filled up with rounds. He told me it saves him gas and tree services are happy to pay $60.- to be shed of the wood.



Now an arangement like that would make the proposition of selling firewood much more attractive.:msp_wink:


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 7, 2012)

arlen said:


> I met a guy in town that gets paid to haul off four cords of firewood. Seems like a clever idea to me. He owns a trailer that will hold four cords of firewood, and he charges tree service company's $60.- dollars to fill his trailer that he leaves at a job site. When it is full he hauls it back home and splits the wood and delivers the trailer to some other tree service to be filled up with rounds. He told me it saves him gas and tree services are happy to pay $60.- to be shed of the wood.
> 
> Myself I have rented trailers, a dump truck now I fill my own dump trailer with wood and bring it home to split. I have not been paid to have landscapers fill up my trailer for me. I would like too though:msp_smile: David



this works out great...*if*...you can get the tree service to cut the rounds to proper length and do so consistently. I worked for a Bay Area wood lot when I first moved to the area in the early '90s and we got some of the funkiest cut wood I'd ever seen. Companies dropped off anything from 2000# chunks of monster Euch to pine pancakes that were just a few inches thick and cut on an angle.  Most of the services in the area that dropped wood off had very poorly trained "cutters" or ground crew that had little or no clue as to how to cut downed trees into firewood...and even less knowledge of how to run a saw. I wound up working freelance for several companies just cutting stuff up for them. I set my own hourly rate and provided all my own gear. I could cut stuff up much faster than their guys could and it was all in easy-split rounds when done.


----------



## arlen (Jul 7, 2012)

singingwoodwackr

You are right some of the rounds are irregularar and some are huge. He told me and in his add it requests that they cut them into manageablele sizes and between 16" to 23". portionon of the rounds are cut correctly.There is still a lot of work left in the wood that he gets.


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Jul 7, 2012)

arlen said:


> I met a guy in town that gets paid to haul off four cords of firewood. Seems like a clever idea to me. He owns a trailer that will hold four cords of firewood, and he charges tree service company's $60.- dollars to fill his trailer that he leaves at a job site. When it is full he hauls it back home and splits the wood and delivers the trailer to some other tree service to be filled up with rounds. He told me it saves him gas and tree services are happy to pay $60.- to be shed of the wood.
> 
> Myself I have rented trailers, a dump truck now I fill my own dump trailer with wood and bring it home to split. I have not been paid to have landscapers fill up my trailer for me. I would like too though:msp_smile: David



Arlen, around here in Eastern,Pa they charge 100 a load for tree surgeons to dump wood off. I think the place grinds it up into something. They dump at my house and a neighbors for free where we both have about 10 acree combined.


----------



## arlen (Jul 7, 2012)

*pay to have wood dumped*

Timber-Hitch, I myself have about one acre. My friend who is into wood as a large part of his income has 40 acres. He lets tree services dump huge rounds of eucalyptus some 5' or larger in diameter, really any species of wood including pepper tree. Lately he has not been getting enough wood so he has to pay to have wood dumped in his yard. I guess if you can make it real convenient for the tree services they can provide you with wood. Sometimes there is a glut of wood form tree die offs and Davy Tree service or some other bib contractor is buried in wood and they want to get rid of it as cheaply and quickly as possible. Sometimes they are slow and keep some of the wood and sell their own firewood. David


----------



## sodbreaker (Jul 8, 2012)

This weekend me and a buddy hauled loads of old plallets to various people. There were paying $30 a pickup load just for broken pallets for "campfires" Then tonight I hauled a load of black dirt and got $60/ yard delivered. just plain black dirt. So I quess what I've always said is true of firewood or anything else. You can sell any thing if you find the right person and put the right price on it, And if you find the right person the price is usauly negotiable

Sod breaker


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 28, 2012)

Im aiming to sell 10 cord this year, iv got 2 sold. Wasnt able to cut this last winter due to a shoulder surgery, so now im scrounging for seasoned wood, which iv actually had good success, only 2 mile round trip from home. I am down to one saw, my trusty 026, and my wood hauler is a compact 82 datsun 4x4. i can get a cord in 2 1/2 trips, so im not delivering. We will see how it goes. I figure with the minimal driving i have to do to aquire the wood i will likely see a profit of 1200-1400 selling at 150-170 a cord. 

Not a huge money maker, but if you look at the minimal time i am putting in, 1-2 hours 5 days a week, it isnt bad. I am also rehabilitating my shoulder, and hopefully putting enough money away to replace my stollen 044, and maybe a full size wood hauler, and a clutch for my echo. If all goes as planned my truck and saw will again have paid for themselves, and i will hopefully have another truck and saw waiting to pay themselves off....might take a while for my shoulder to pay for itself :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 28, 2012)

Its hard to figure out how anyone makes any money around me selling fire wood. Like Steve said I think they just sell it to buy a bag of weed or a couple cases of beer. A pick up truck full of cut and split oak anywhere from $60 - $75 a truck load probably about 1/2 of a cord not seasoned. But they get the wood for free.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 28, 2012)

Coldfront said:


> Its hard to figure out how anyone makes any money around me selling fire wood. Like Steve said I think they just sell it to buy a bag of weed or a couple cases of beer. A pick up truck full of cut and split oak anywhere from $60 - $75 a truck load probably about 1/2 of a cord not seasoned. But they get the wood for free.



What is wrong with selling a half cord of hardwood unseasoned for 60-75$? I didnt realize buying beer was so horrible, maybe i should stop drinking it :msp_tongue:

If i could get 75$ for a half cord of unseasoned fir or alder i would be.


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't sell a whole lot, but figure I'm making a few extra bucks off of a hobby that I enjoy. If you look at heating w/ wood as a lifestyle w/ many benefits beyond the economic ones, then you're doing it because you enjoy it. Taking that one step further, cutting more than your own needs allows a person to "cherry pick" the very nicest wood for themselves & sell off the rest. 

I divide my wood into 4 categories in order of quality:
(1) House wood--- Black Locust, Oak heartwood, anything else above 25 MBTU/ cord.
(2) Wood for sale--- Oak that's a little twisty or knotty, Oak sap wood/ heartwood mixed/ bark attached (smaller dia. rounds), Maybe some Ash or Cherry, etc.
(3) Shop SHXX--- Maple, Cherry, Tulip Poplar, etc. Lower BTU stuff & other hardwoods that may be mostly solid, but have some punky sections. 
(4) The junk or _free to good home_ pile.

I use the wood sale $$ for something I wouldn't buy otherwise like better saws than I need, family vacation, etc.

Getting back to the OP's question... If my regular income dried up tomorrow, I think I could probably survive & stay in my house just selling wood. Not saying I'd want to, though...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I made a $100,000.00 last year making / selling firewood.
> 
> Problem is, I started with $200,000.00 :msp_sad:



Seriously? Did you buy a processor?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 28, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Seriously? Did you buy a processor?



Nah, couldn't have. If he would have bought a processor there wouldn't have been over $50,000.00 left of the $200,000.00. 

Andy


----------



## Bozzaa69 (Jan 23, 2020)

Gologit said:


> We're lucky in this area that there just aren't a lot of guys like the ones you describe. The Weights and Measures guys ran a series of stings on firewood sellers, concentrating on the scam artists. They really cleaned out the questionable ones.


Ran a sting on firewood sellers? Where's this Nazi/ commie place?


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 23, 2020)

Bozzaa69 said:


> Ran a sting on firewood sellers? Where's this Nazi/ commie place?



8 year old thread


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hate it when I go to answer something and get that deja vu feeling, just to find out I did answer it, several years ago.


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rio_Grande said:


> Seems to me like if I were selling it, I would be doing so at a loss or for pennies on the hour. Cutting it for myself there is reasonable profit in it but seems that folks sell it so cheap that they cant be making much if anything on it.



About $5 and hour and you do not have to show up at a specified hour, work nights or take a whizz quiz. That is my personal analysis


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 23, 2020)

Woody912 said:


> About $5 and hour and you do not have to show up at a specified hour, work nights or take a whizz quiz. That is my personal analysis


Is that five bucks an hour now or back in 2012 when this post was alive? It's early, waiting for my cutting partner to show up at McD's. Just mess in with ya


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 23, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Is that five bucks an hour now or back in 2012 when this post was alive? It's early, waiting for my cutting partner to show up at McD's. Just mess in with ya




some things transcend time!!!


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 23, 2020)

There were years when I started that I made much less than minimum wage. Then to my surprise I was able to earn nearly a $100,000 a year. One has to be in the right space at the right time with the right equipment. Here in California with unpredictable weather it goes from feast to famine quickly. At the moment knowing how to be smart seems to be the key to turning a profit. Thanks


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 25, 2020)

May as well resurrect it. 
If wood is your secondary income you just need to sell a value and deliver on it constantly. I’m in a position where whatever someone who is out of work and not concerned with factoring in real expenses wants to charge for wood doesn’t affect me. We sell $25-$50 over the market and deliver a premium firewood to the same customers over and over. 

BBQ guys are becoming my preferred customer. They are demanding, but when they burn 50 a year I can work with that. I like the consistency. It feels like a pain when it’s the October firewood fill, but I’ll take the year round income any day. Maybe next year I’ll have all my bbq guys cut for oct and nov before then. 

I rarely have wood sitting around, we cut split and load it where it stands and deliver straight to the customer. Fuel and Taking the time to unload and reload will kill you. I do some totes for wood that’s not sold when cut, works pretty good, but they are a little too small for it to be optimal for me. They aren’t big sellers, but I’m probably going to approach some feed stores about peddling them on consignment next winter. I’d need a big premium for that to work though.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 25, 2020)

SamT1 said:


> May as well resurrect it.
> If wood is your secondary income you just need to sell a value and deliver on it constantly. I’m in a position where whatever someone who is out of work and not concerned with factoring in real expenses wants to charge for wood doesn’t affect me. We sell $25-$50 over the market and deliver a premium firewood to the same customers over and over.
> 
> BBQ guys are becoming my preferred customer. They are demanding, but when they burn 50 a year I can work with that. I like the consistency. It feels like a pain when it’s the October firewood fill, but I’ll take the year round income any day. Maybe next year I’ll have all my bbq guys cut for oct and nov before then.
> ...




I have about 30 of those toast as well but they are only 48'' wide by 38'' long by 42'' deep so they do not hold a full legal half cord of wood. They would have to be 48''x48''x48'' in order to hold a full legal half cord of wood.
They are very handy for storing chunk wood drop offs that I use in my wood stove though. They can be stacked if you have a fork lift and are galvanized and do allow for great air circulation for drying the wood. But all of the ones I see people using do not hold a legal full half cord of wood but they say they do, so they are lying to the people they sell to if they say it holds a half cord. Because they don't. Not a legal half cord.


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 25, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I have about 30 of those toast as well but they are only 48'' wide by 38'' long by 42'' deep so they do not hold a full legal half cord of wood. They would have to be 48''x48''x48'' in order to hold a full legal half cord of wood.
> They are very handy for storing chunk wood drop offs that I use in my wood stove though. They can be stacked if you have a fork lift and are galvanized and do allow for great air circulation for drying the wood. But all of the ones I see people using do not hold a legal full half cord of wood but they say they do, so they are lying to the people they sell to if they say it holds a half cord. Because they don't. Not a legal half cord.



I can’t sell anything by the “cord” around here. Customers expect a 4’x16’x18” stack when they order a cord. Heck even the big yards in Lubbock buy it from us by the 4x16 stack. Most folks selling wood here sell a 3.5’x16’x16” if your lucky stack not even 2 face cords.
When I advertise, if needed, I just specify 4x16 by length requested up to 2’. Just sell totes by the tote.
I would probably go all totes if you could get a face cord cut 18-20” in one. I have a few 48 tall ones, but they are rare. I think DEF comes in them. I’ve been thinking about adding a ring to the totes to get them where I can get a face in them.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 25, 2020)

SamT1 said:


> I can’t sell anything by the “cord” around here. Customers expect a 4’x16’x18” stack when they order a cord. Heck even the big yards in Lubbock buy it from us by the 4x16 stack. Most folks selling wood here sell a 3.5’x16’x16” if your lucky stack not even 2 face cords.
> When I advertise, if needed, I just specify 4x16 by length requested up to 2’. Just sell totes by the tote.
> I would probably go all totes if you could get a face cord cut 18-20” in one. I have a few 48 tall ones, but they are rare. I think DEF comes in them. I’ve been thinking about adding a ring to the totes to get them where I can get a face in them.




I don't use the term cord ether. I give the detentions of the stack My stacks are 4 and a half foot tall by 4' long and my splits are 16/18 or 20'' long. Because my wood is free from tree guys just wanting a place to dump for free, it comes in all kinds of size logs and lengths from 4'' long to about 10 or 12 feet long from limb wood to 48'' trunks. I use the baskets for the short drop off odd ball wood that can't be stacked. My baskets of chunk wood will fill most truck beds full up to the top thrown in. I also like the shorter chunk wood for my wood stove. Because they very in sizes I have wood for a small fire or I can fill'er up depending how long of a burn I'm looking for. They let good air circulation to the wood so they dry well and it keeps everything nice and neat.


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes I burn all my chunks. It’s crazy what usually burn the best for me is not something marketable as firewood much less premium firewood.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 26, 2020)

SamT1 said:


> Yes I burn all my chunks. It’s crazy what usually burn the best for me is not something marketable as firewood much less premium firewood.




I like the chunks better anyway. Particularly the knots and forks for longer overnight burns.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 26, 2020)

For more than twenty years I ran a asphalt business with great success. I always had fifty customers waiting to have work done. It was not uncommon to have a $1000 a day profit. Of course there were days that had rain and had to eat my load. That only occurred about two or three tines a year. Then there were days that people had to have a job done with two feet of snow. Of course I raised the price more than a 100%. During the winter I ran small timber sales mostly to have a different activity and to stay busy. Then we had twelve inches of rain in about thirty hours. As a result several roads to our mountain were washed away. Suddenly since few people could access their property people did not come to our community. I had no customers. So I said goodbye to my workers and started cutting wood full time not realizing there was no money to speak of with firewood. So I struggled several years with very little profit. As of late compared to two years ago prices have doubled which has made it much easier to buy groceries while cutting wood. As with all businesses the more one uses their head the better chance they have at turning a profit. I used to work hard selling wood year round thinking it would be better to sell cheap than to handle wood twice. Not so. I stock pile my inventory and only sell when the price and demand is high. My record sale was eleven hundred bucks. A guy wanted delivery one or two days before Christmas with more than three feet of snow on the ground and snowing. He said money no problem so evidently he was happy. Thanks


----------

